# géospace sous tiger



## germanicus17 (20 Octobre 2005)

Pour enseigner la géométrie, j'utilise le logiciel GéospaceW sous windows développer par l'IREM ou le CREEM de Rennes. Je voudrais pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon PB 12'. Pour des applications windows doit-on obligatoirement utiliser Virtual PC7. Sur un ancien numéro de A Vos Mac (me semble-t-il), un article montrait un programme pour travailler dans un environnement windows sans avoir à acheter Virtual PC : quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner ?
Il me semble qu'il existe un version linux de Géospace : dans ce cas, serait-il possible de transférer cette version sous Tiger ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Octobre 2005)

germanicus17 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Il me semble qu'il existe un version linux de G&#233;ospace : dans ce cas, serait-il possible de transf&#233;rer cette version sous Tiger ? (...)


C'est une piste &#224; creuser, mais il faut disposer des sources de l'appli.

Sinon, n'existerait-il pas d&#233;j&#224; un &#233;quivalent de G&#233;ospace sous Mac OS X ? Le Grapher d'Apple, par exemple ?


----------



## daffyb (21 Octobre 2005)

il y a CAbri que je ne connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> C'est une piste &#224; creuser, mais il faut disposer des sources de l'appli.
> 
> Sinon, n'existerait-il pas d&#233;j&#224; un &#233;quivalent de G&#233;ospace sous Mac OS X ? Le Grapher d'Apple, par exemple ?


geogebra gratuit et tr&#232;s bien : http://www.framasoft.net/article3455.html
et geonext http://www.framasoft.net/article2171.html
Albert


----------

